
Apple will let you add 256GB of RAM to an iMac Pro for $5,200 - hsnewman
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/3/19/18272523/apple-256gb-ram-imac-pro-5200-update-configure-build
======
paulrpotts
You can get a 128GB from OWC for $1679. I have used their RAM sticks for my
old Mac Pro not once but twice (as prices came down) and they work great, and
they will give you a credit for RAM you send back to them. That's not 256GB
but it's also not $5200...

~~~
oceanplexian
ECC Server RAM can be found dirt cheap on ebay, since enterprises use it and
toss the stuff on a regular basis. You could easily fine 128Gb of ECC DDR4 for
like $800. If you find an older (but still extremely powerful) Xeon that takes
DDR3, you can get the stuff for pennies on the dollar. It's also quite easy to
run a hackintosh on Xeons, if that floats your boat.

------
jansan
Finally enough ram to run SVG blur filters in Safari!!!

~~~
chrisseaton
Why would a blur filter require a lot of RAM? It's a convolution isn't it?
Shouldn't require any RAM at all.

~~~
jansan
At least on the iPhoneX some SVG blur filters can easily crash the whole
browser. And it depends on the image size, so it is most probably a memory
issue. But of course I do not know for sure because there was never any
reaction on my bug report on Webkit.

Anyway, now there is a great solution for this issue and it is only $5200.

------
Tepix
Unlike the iMac, the iMac Pro is not designed to let the user upgrade its
memory. I guess it takes a "pro" to take it apart and do it anyway (it's
possible) and pay 7€ per GB instead of 25€ per GB.

Btw the link should be changed from news.google.com to theverge.com

------
jak92
What's the street price for that much ram?

~~~
peapicker
The couple places I found some it was about $570-$860 per 64Gb memory module,
so ~$2280 to ~$3450. NewEgg is having a sale, looks like real street is about
$2000 if the modules they carry are compatible. But officially, for RAM
upgrade, the iMac Pro is not user-serviceable, you have to take it to a
service center to get the memory upgraded -- and if you go to Apple, they will
probably not install 3rd party RAM.

~~~
jak92
OK - apples price, while crazy isn't as bad of a markup as I expected.

------
tracer4201
Serious question: what are legitimate use cases for 256GB RAM on a Mac? ETL
loads? Graphic editing? Running as a server? I guess I’m ignorant of who the
customer is here. Or is this more just enthusiast?

~~~
NullPrefix
Multi tab browsing (sorry, couldn't resist)

~~~
imajoo
You also need 64 cores at a minimum /s

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEJeVXSlrlay6HQiVhn9J5tY...](https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEJeVXSlrlay6HQiVhn9J5tYqFwgEKg4IACoGCAow3O8nMMqOBjDc064F?hl=en-
US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen), which points to this.

